# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: ISO: Ron Paul Action Figure set

## Laforumreadet

Im looking to buy one or both of the Ron Paul action figures that were sold years ago. Any idea where to look? I keep an eye on eBay with no luck. I wanted these back in the day, but was in school and couldnt afford them.

----------


## angelatc

> I’m looking to buy one or both of the Ron Paul action figures that were sold years ago. Any idea where to look? I keep an eye on eBay with no luck. I wanted these back in the day, but was in school and couldn’t afford them.


I have a set still for sale....Super Hero Ron and Business Suit Ron.  Brand new in unopened boxes, $125 if you want to do it via eBay, $110 if you want to just do it person to person.Price per set includes shipping to the USA. I don't think you can send PMs yet, can you?  AngelaT0763 (at) gmail.com will get you to me. 

I've been around since 2007, have sold a few here, 100% positive feedback on eBay. Let's do this!

----------


## Laforumreadet

Just emailed you. Thanks.

----------

